# Which is more creative: INTP or INTJ



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a post thread to counter the 'Which is smarter: INTP or INTJ' thread. 
It is also an experiment. 
Tip: To ignore the obvious "Both are equally creative depending on..." answer, create in your minds a theoretical INTP and a theoretical INTJ who are equal in everything but their Jungian cognitive functions, and using only the Jungian cognitive functions, determine which type is more creative.

Let the typist wars begin!


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Ignoring the obvious answer like you want, I'll just go with INTP, because they are members of the master race.

Me=INTP
INTP=Good
Good=Creative, handsome, intelliegent etc, etc.

'Dat narcissistic logic.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I voted INTP because I know Ne very personally and it's an endless source of creativity. Though neither option holds a candle to an NF's creativity in certain areas.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

I know an INTP, and he has nil creativity, but is of considerable intelligence. I, an INTJ, am fairly balanced between the two, but lean towards my creative side. I plan to be a fiction writer and possibly a musician.
Then again, my J preference has always been around 3%, but it'll never slip to Perceptive.

My point is that neither has the categoric advantage. People forget too often that the MBTI only covers the fundamentals of your personality; what is expected of you, not what is. You could have an extremely intelligent ESFP, and an extraordinarily creative INTx.


----------



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

I think that in a vacuum, Ti + Ne is likely to be more creative than Ni + Te. Extroverted perceiving functions in general are more geared towards creating new things, while Ni is more focused on extracting from existing things. 

Granted, it depends on your idea of what is creative. My INTJ brother is a very creative guy. He loves making home movies -- but the thing is, a lot of his ideas behind the movies are a conglomeration of existing ideas. My INTP friend would wrack his brain on trying to make something completely new, while my INTJ brother rather focus on just ideas he already likes and build on top of that.


----------

